# Does this sound like a Rotator Cuff Injury?



## ldgman1970 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey all,

Just wanted some opinions on this. About a week and a half ago I was sparring with a guy in Kenpo class and for some reason he decided he was going to sweep me when I punched. Now had this been a tech and I was dummying I certainly would have went willingly but we were sparring and I didn't go willingly or at all for that matter and he jarred the heck out of my shoulder and it hurt like hell. Ever since then I have shoulder pain off and on when I do various movements. It doesn't hurt doing most normal activities and doesn't hurt when I punch but it does hurt when I do things that require me to put my arm over my head. The pain seems to be very random and never seems to get severe or completely prevent me from making certain moves. So I am wondering if this sounds like a tear or just some kind of sprain. I am thinking of going to a doctor but my gut is telling me that he or she will just probably advise some kind of PT and to restrict my activity for awhile. Any opinions on what I should do?


----------



## Carol (Sep 19, 2006)

ldgman1970 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wanted some opinions on this. About a week and a half ago I was sparring with a guy in Kenpo class and for some reason he decided he was going to sweep me when I punched. Now had this been a tech and I was dummying I certainly would have went willingly but we were sparring and I didn't go willingly or at all for that matter and he jarred the heck out of my shoulder and it hurt like hell. Ever since then I have shoulder pain off and on when I do various movements. It doesn't hurt doing most normal activities and doesn't hurt when I punch but it does hurt when I do things that require me to put my arm over my head. The pain seems to be very random and never seems to get severe or completely prevent me from making certain moves. So I am wondering if this sounds like a tear or just some kind of sprain. I am thinking of going to a doctor but my gut is telling me that he or she will just probably advise some kind of PT and to restrict my activity for awhile. Any opinions on what I should do?


 
There is a difference between shoulder injuries and rotator cuff injuries.   

It would be best to see a doctor and find out for sure...especially if you have insurance to see your primary care doc.  Even if it is a sprain, it sounds like you haven't cut back much on your activity.  It may be best to find out what is going on.  You may need an arm sling for a few days to heal up better and faster.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 19, 2006)

I would agree with carol big difference between rotator and shoulder see the doctor and let him decide.
Terry


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 20, 2006)

ldgman1970 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wanted some opinions on this.


 
Sorry to have to be so blunt, but the only opinion that matters here is that of your licensed physician. Please see your doctor.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 20, 2006)

The shoulder is an intricate piece of work; there could be many different things wrong.

You really do need to see the doc.


----------



## ldgman1970 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice. Yeah, I probably should see a doc since I have insurance but I was hoping to avoid it. BTW,  what do you guys mean there is a difference between shoulder injury and rotator cuff injuries because all the medical websites I went to including my sport's docs' classify rotator cuff as one of the many shoulder injuries one can receive. Just curious.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 20, 2006)

ldgman1970 said:


> Thanks for all the advice. Yeah, I probably should see a doc since I have insurance but I was hoping to avoid it. BTW, what do you guys mean there is a difference between shoulder injury and rotator cuff injuries because all the medical websites I went to including my sport's docs' classify rotator cuff as one of the many shoulder injuries one can receive. Just curious.



The rotator cuff is only a part of the shoulder system.  It is, however, a common injury to happen in sports.  There are other parts besides the rotator cuff that could be injured, so the only way to truly know is to have your doctor check it out.  No probably about this please, just go.  The longer you wait, the damage could get worse.

Good luck.

- Ceicei


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Sep 20, 2006)

Everyone is correct about seeing a doctor...don't mess around with a shoulder injury because they can be a pain for a really long time if you don't fix them.

That being said, not being able to raise your arms above shoulder height is classic of rotator cuff injury.  All the more reason to see your doc ASAP.  My hubby has a bad rotator cuff and very simple exercises from his physiotherapist has put him back to training and prevented further injury.

So, in other words, see your doctor:wink1:.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

Go see a doctor.  NOW! 

My father in law suffered a rotator cuff tear.  He didn't go and see a doctor for years about it.  He had fallen off the back of the tractor when trying to spray it down.  OUCH!

Anyways after years of pain and finally getting to the point of not being able to even put a jacket on properly, he went and saw a doctr, had an MRI and had the surgery to fix the tear.  He is back to 100% and wonders why he suffered for so many years.

I am not saying you are in the same position but why be in pain and wonder?  If will effect not only your training but other parts of your life too if you let it sit and don't take care of it.  It simply could be a sprain that needs some rest.  Find out, treat it effectively and don't let it become a chronic problem.


----------



## Jimi (Sep 20, 2006)

I agree that you should see a Doc. A few months ago, I had pain reaching to the ATM but shrugged it off. Later the pain increased and my range of motion was hindered. After a visit to the Doc, I got a MRI done. No tears or bone injury. The Orthopedic Doc I went to looked at the MRI and said I had frozen shoulder, the soft tissue around my shoulder joint was real tight. I have been going to Physical Therapy for about a month. It hurts like hell in some of the stretches they do to me and some of the exercises are difficult at times. That's just my issues, but without the diagnosis and treatment, who knows how bad off I could be now. See you rDoc, you will thank the Doc later, trust me. PEACE


----------



## ldgman1970 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks again for all the great advice. I actually have an appointment with a doctor tomorrow. I am going out of town for a week so I thought if anything I could at least find out what the deal is so I can start working on it. I don't know if this is a guy thing but I sometimes hesitate in going to the doctor because I am not in extreme pain and I feel kind of like I am maybe being a wimp. Anyway I am going. BTW, the pain and range of motion problem seems to now have moved into my bicep/elbow area, kind of strange. Oh well... hopefully I will know something tomorrow.


----------

